# Barrier Reef Brewing Company!



## Lethaldog (10/12/16)

Heard some good things about this place and it's just down the road from where I live so I popped in yesterday for a tasting and Cameron the head brewer brought out his selection of craft beers for me to try ( all free) and wow, some of the best craft beer/any beer I've had in a long time, really good selection there's a Pilsner, summer ale, pale ale, amber ale and a coffee amber which are all fantastic ( only one I didn't try was the coffee as I hate coffee) Cameron is happy to chat with you and share knowledge which I found really good and once your done you can purchase whatever you want on the way out, Not a bar where you can go and buy a pot as such but was well worth the visit if your in the area, I know I'll be going back very soon!
Just North of Cairns on Johnston st just off the main Highway!


----------



## Droopy Brew (13/1/17)

Yeah I met Cam at the Palm Cove Reef Festival. As you mentioned all his beers are great and he is a really nice bloke to boot.
He took out the best beer up against the likes of Coopers, Cricketers Arms, Mountain Goat, Yenda etc. He and his wife run the whole show and bottle everything- pretty impressive.
If you are up Cairns way give him a go and support a home brewer with the balls to take it a step further.


----------



## Gosling (13/1/17)

yeah his ales are ok but found his pilsner full of the ol' VDK 2-3 Pentadione.... 

He uses dry yeast and rehydrates and while nothing wrong with that I reckon some gross underpitching happening here on his lager.

Of course it might have just been the batch I tried.....


----------



## Droopy Brew (13/1/17)

Didnt pick up any diacetyl in the one I tasted and I usually pick it up pretty easy. But as you say, you could have got a bad batch or I may have gotten a good one.


----------



## Lethaldog (26/1/17)

The pilsner I tried was top notch, my taste buds arnt as in tune as some others but I found no problem with it!


----------



## manticle (26/1/17)

Droopy Brew said:


> Didnt pick up any diacetyl in the one I tasted and I usually pick it up pretty easy. But as you say, you could have got a bad batch or I may have gotten a good one.


VDK mentioned is similar but different to diacetyl and is characterised by honey notes rather than butter or buttersctotch.

No comment on brewery - haven't tried their stuff


----------



## indica86 (26/1/17)

I have driven past, perhaps I should call in.


----------



## /// (1/2/17)

manticle said:


> VDK mentioned is similar but different to diacetyl and is characterised by honey notes rather than butter or buttersctotch.
> 
> No comment on brewery - haven't tried their stuff


Long lost hombre, VDK and diacetyl are the same thing. 2-3 pentanediaone is similar but different source.

Vdk and 2-3 is not from under pitching, it is insufficient secondary conditioning.


----------

